# Liquid Chalk



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Does anyone use liquid chalk to help with grip?

I use gloves mostly but I got eczema on my hands and dont really want to use them anymore as it irritates it a bit.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i just use the regular chalk..

one of the dudes i train gets it bad and sticks with gloves-

he bleeds so bad he was called stigmata boy at school-LOL


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I was thinking of using it without gloves!

I mean the ladies wont exactly love my hands :wink:

But for deadding!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bump - anyone using this these days or is the basic stuff better?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ive been using liquid chalk since i changed gyms as i didn't think the new place would be as happy to put up with the mess everywhere.

Its good stuff - works just as well, if not better than the blocks and makes far less mess too.

I use myprotein's own brand


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My gym certainly wouldn't care about the mess but if it's slightly better anyway i'll give it a shot.

Cant grumble for less than a fiver...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

i use liquid chalk...I find its amazing stuff.

Its like super glue!! :lol: my grip just doesn't give in any more!

Totally love the stuff!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ordered, reviews to follow!!!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

used it when i use to climb a lot.. its good stuff. there also sweat proof chalk too that some gymnasts use that is pretty good.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I use normally chalk. I get it all over the floor but meh, there paid to clean. Im tempted to try some liquid chalk though


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Neil R said:


> i use liquid chalk...I find its amazing stuff.
> 
> Its like super glue!! :lol: my grip just doesn't give in any more!
> 
> Totally love the stuff!!


What brand do you use?

Which ones are the best?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Just the stuff from myprotein.

not sure if their is a 'best'...aint it all the same stuff? just with a different label on!?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Neil R said:


> Just the stuff from myprotein.
> 
> not sure if their is a 'best'...aint it all the same stuff? just with a different label on!?


Thanks Neil, will have to order me some of that stuff then, as the chalk ball I use at the moment makes a right old mess.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

I use the myprotein stuff as well. Just a little stops my hands getting mega sweaty when off season and training deads hard. My gyms not keen on normal chalk so this stuff is very useful. Also easy to just chuck in your gym bag so it's always there when you need it


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine's just arrived. I'm a bit gutted though because I do my dead & chins on a Tues but i'm away Mon-Fri so wont be able to test it out until a week tomorrow at the earliest. Might just chuck a bit on now for the craic and see if grips me any extra grip on my keyboard!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

If you order from myprotein could you quote MP8505 at checkout so I get some referal points! :lol:

Cant seem to get sponsorship so every little helps!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Used this for the first time earlier. Most of my body's at home with me now but I think my hands are still stick to the pull-up bar in the gym!!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i just use the regular chalk..


Same here. Can't beat using a chalk ball and getting the gym floor all chalky, lol. I wanted to use straps or gloves at one point but im glad I didn't now. My grip has benefited so much from avoiding gloves/straps.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

fleg said:


> Magnesium Chalk Powder 200g: Gym Climbing Weightlifting | eBay
> 
> Thought this was worth posting, seems a decent amount of chalk for price. Just ordered a bag.


Do you end up getting it all over the gym floor?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

fleg said:


> Ha I would dude but got myself some liquid chalk which yeh makes a mess of my clothes but not the floor  works a treat straps are history can pull 250kg with no straps!! Win!!


I use just chalk powder balls and it covers the floor, lol! :clap2:


----------

